# Rapid weight loss - Is this too much?



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Started on keto last week. Weighting 94.8kg and 19%BF. 7 days later I'm 91.7kg 17.2% 3.1kg drop in a week. Using machine at gym.

I'm full of energy and feeling good but surely I'm losing a lot of muscle?

Diet is as follows 2400cals split 65%F 30%P 5% Carbs. I'm not hitting my carb macro i'm shy by a few grams. I've been anal about sticking to it. Even refused 1 jelly bean from my son!

Training - I'm doing am cardio 30-60minutes then pm weights followed by 20-30 minutes HIT

Should I be worried or just crack on until I reach my goal of 13% or 85kg regardless?

Help appreciate guys.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

It will mainly be water first mate, just stick at it mate :beer: Most important thing to remember is when reintroducing carbs/cals to do so slowly, otherwise you will rebound fast...ime


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got some T3 on order. Should I hold of on taking this if I'm already losing weight this fast!

If it helps I used to be very skinny as a kid then stacked on the weight when I left the army. Topped out at 117kg!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Imo t3 is always a good addition to a bulk/cut (if you're natty cutting though it will eat some muscle) but like anything there is no safe way, always a risk....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Imo t3 is always a good addition to a bulk/cut (if you're natty cutting though it will eat some muscle) but like anything there is no safe way, always a risk....


However nothing beats DNP on a cut!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Need to do more research as I thought t3 was for cutting only. Thanks for help mate. Sure I'll be calling for it again when I cone off keto and start the next chapter of building to a 100kg brick!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> However nothing beats DNP on a cut!


Shhh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Shhhh


haha!

Yeeeahhh boi!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> However nothing beats DNP on a cut!


DNP scares the **** out of me. Don't know enough about it to even consider it. Maybe by next cut.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

as said above it'll be mostly water in the first week...iv lost the same this week  on keto aswell (ckd). what u running with t3...if anything?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> DNP scares the **** out of me. Don't know enough about it to even consider it. Maybe by next cut.


Rumour has it that its hiding in your closet and waiting until you fall to sleep


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Need to do more research as I thought t3 was for cutting only. Thanks for help mate. Sure I'll be calling for it again when I cone off keto and start the next chapter of building to a 100kg brick!


the reason its good on a bulk is it speeds up 'protein turnover'


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

What is DNP?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Dananaman said:


> What is DNP?


 :ban:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dananaman said:


> What is DNP?


Dinitrophenol


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> as said above it'll be mostly water in the first week...iv lost the same this week  on keto aswell (ckd). what u running with t3...if anything?


T3 should be here next week. I wasn't planning on running it with anything. Open to suggestions. Was going to wait until bulk to do first cycle of test e 500mg for 12 weeks.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Dananaman said:


> What is DNP?


 

Loads of threads in here mate 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dananaman said:


> What is DNP?


THE fat burner......30% metabolic increase with dose's as low as 200mg a day

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> T3 should be here next week. I wasn't planning on running it with anything. Open to suggestions. Was going to wait until bulk to do first cycle of test e 500mg for 12 weeks.


If you are natty cutting I'd for for eca/clen/yohimbine combo with daily fasted cardio


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Conscript said:


> If you are natty cutting I'd for for eca/clen/yohimbine combo with daily fasted cardio


Taking ECA 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> T3 should be here next week. I wasn't planning on running it with anything. Open to suggestions. Was going to wait until bulk to do first cycle of test e 500mg for 12 weeks.


clen with t3 is nice....eca on days off


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Conscript said:


> If you are natty cutting I'd for for eca/clen/yohimbine combo with daily fasted cardio


Then he wouldn't be natty :rolleye:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> Then he wouldn't be natty :rolleye:


Damn you fatman!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Imo t3 is always a good addition to a bulk/cut (if you're natty cutting though it will eat some muscle) but like anything there is no safe way, always a risk....


you didn't just say it will eat muscle...

first look at what t3 is:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liothyronine_sodium

and what thryoid does generally:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid

You will notice in both posts it talk of increasing "protein turnover"; in mammals, this is:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_turnover

so you will see by increasing protein turnover, you neither reduce muscle mass, nor increase it, but increase the RATE of both- you need to do something to shift the balance to be more catabolic (to "eat muscle" as stated, though i think you mean degrade protein to aminos) or more anabolic (increase protein accretin- i.e build muscle).

Now Clen is thought to be anti-catabolic, so it combines well with T3 meds. A further think about things notes that T3 increases the bodies responsiveness to catecholalmines (like adrenalin)... which means an increased sensitivity to the effects of ephadrine (anyone read ECA stack?)... and of course if you take AAS which increases amino acid retention and anabolism- protein will be accreted (i.e muscle built) faster with T3...

its not correct to say, even for a natty, that T3 is catabolic, its not....



Ultra Soft said:


> Need to do more research as I thought t3 was for cutting only. Thanks for help mate. Sure I'll be calling for it again when I cone off keto and start the next chapter of building to a 100kg brick!


no, as above, T3 increases protein turnover, but it also increases metabolism (i.e use of carbs for energy).. when bulking it uses your macros faster, but when dieting, as you're on restricted calories, the increase in metabolism will help in fat loss- but this DIET related...



Ultra Soft said:


> DNP scares the **** out of me. Don't know enough about it to even consider it. Maybe by next cut.


don't follow the crap on the USA boards- most on there have not even used it based on the crap they regurgitate- all the same... there a few good posts on here about it.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

^ yeah that's what I mean't lol!


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Conscript said:


> :ban:


Hahahahaha that's a new one. Never seen anyone do that before.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

AH! Ausbuilt!!!!! You wrote the exact same thing I just spent ages typing out!!!

Great mind ey.... :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Dananaman said:


> Hahahahaha that's a new one. Never seen anyone do that before.....


What about this?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Quick follow on question before I hit the gym.

DNP and Keto? Do you not need the carbs while on dnp. DNP will put you into ketosis rapid so no need to cut the carbs right? I read on T-Nation that optimal diet is 33f 33c 33p is this right?

Any help on this?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> Quick follow on question before I hit the gym.
> 
> DNP and Keto? Do you not need the carbs while on dnp. DNP will put you into ketosis rapid so no need to cut the carbs right? I read on T-Nation that optimal diet is 33f 33c 33p is this right?
> 
> Any help on this?


Ausbuilt is the man for this, I believe he reccomends a keto diet or low carb while on DNP.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> Quick follow on question before I hit the gym.
> 
> DNP and Keto? Do you not need the carbs while on dnp. DNP will put you into ketosis rapid so no need to cut the carbs right? I read on T-Nation that optimal diet is 33f 33c 33p is this right?
> 
> Any help on this?


no DNP doesn't put you in ketosis... probably gluconeogenesis if you not on AAS... then ketosis.. but questionable as to whether it would do this if you ate carbs- i eat 50-80g of carbs/day (all low GI from straberries/rasperries or apples) and I don't get into keto on 400mg dnp/day..

What DNP does do is make your mitochondria ineffecient- so more energy is thrown of as heat; so you burn more cals overall; but the mitochondria work of the krebs cycle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_cycle

so it depends on what entry point the body uses (diet dependent).

The american sites say to eat high carbs- this will genarate more heat INSTANTLY as the body doesn't need to convert anything to burn glucose... but the you will have the same effect even on low/no carbs... but the heat build up will be slower as the body has to go through more steps to release the energy..

you will have quicker results on at least a low carb diet.. the USA boards all bang on about depleting carbs first before the cycle... what they don't realise is that generally you will lose fat faster on carb restriction (think of all the carb cycling/low carb/keto diet variations- carb restriction is always a feature of dieting).


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Ausbuilt is the man for this, I believe he reccomends a keto diet or low carb while on DNP.


i'm doing a low carb diet at the momet (50-80g/day) and am very happy with results; i'd imagine even faster results on keto- i was just over keto foods in summer...


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks again for help Aus. Going to save T3 for ASS cycle and go down DNP route will run 200mg daily for 3 weeks. Read some of your coments on Fatmans DNP thread.

Would I be correct in saying to take it at night before bed with Nytol?

Am I ok to stack with ECA?

I suffer from cramps really bad. I all ready take Taurine will get some electro tablets. Is there any other additions I should be taking?

Cheers


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> Thanks again for help Aus. Going to save T3 for ASS cycle and go down DNP route will run 200mg daily for 3 weeks.
> 
> i really would add the T3 during the DNP cycle too- superior results. 100mcg, 2 days on/ 2 off.
> 
> ...


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

Clen if you can handle the sides.. God knows i will never touch again.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Trying to find Clycorol is it a syrup? Not able to find a stickiest. Can you recommend. Thanks mate.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> Trying to find Clycorol is it a syrup? Not able to find a stickiest. Can you recommend. Thanks mate.


you mean glycerol? in the baking/cake making section of any tesco/sainsbury/waitrose etc; also most pharmacies. I just get it in the cake making section..


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> you mean glycerol? in the baking/cake making section of any tesco/sainsbury/waitrose etc; also most pharmacies. I just get it in the cake making section..


Yeah, that's the one. Was half asleep when I wrote that. Will that mess up my BG readings for keto?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> Yeah, that's the one. Was half asleep when I wrote that. Will that mess up my BG readings for keto?


glycerol is a sugar alcohol. Its very hygroscopic -attracts LOADS of water- so good for hydration. However, the GI data is inconclusive- many diabetic foods subtract sugar alcohols from carbs to arrive at "net carbs"; however in some people this can still kick them out of keto- the only way to tell is to:

1. take it and measure BG at 15 and 30mins.

2. take it with metformin (500mg).


----------

